# Shop Made Bar Rail



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I made this bar rail with a radius router bit and the TS. It's from 8/4 Red Oak.
.
.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey cab that is beautiful work!


----------

